# Help: Two (non-related) baby pigeons abandoned !!!



## Milind.Kolekar (Dec 21, 2010)

Today we installed bird-nets in our window to keep pigeons from entering, however, while I was away, two little ones were discovered in two different windows, and placed in a box by the carpenter. I am attaching a few pics of the two pigeons, but I'm concerned that they might die or take ill due to starvation and/or thirst. Please help.

Some observations:
1. They are not-related, but have been placed in the same container.
2. One is slightly larger and active, is there any danger of them attacking each other? 
3. They seem to huddle up, so would it be better to keep them together or separated?
4. I cannot feed them, am too afraid, as they are not quite small, and seem to get startled when I tried to take some soft seeds near them.
5. I called up the local Animal rescue organisations, but to no avail, understandably perhaps, because its' past midnight.
6. Should I separate them and hope for their parents to find them? Although, I'm not sure, which one came from which window.

Important: Please see the photos below, and let me know if they are old enough to take care of themselves.


----------



## Milind.Kolekar (Dec 21, 2010)

Attaching some more pictures. Please look at the arrangement, is this adequate or do I need to do more here?

Also, my location is Borivali (West), Mumbai, Maharashtra State, India, is there anyone of the forum who can help?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Where are you located?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks like you have them safe. Please don't worry about them hurting you...they won't. They appear to be young, but outside of the squeeker(baby)stage. Have they both eaten food and taken water? They will be fine temporarily in the box as long as no predators can get to them.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

In second post they gave this as location


my location is Borivali (West), Mumbai, Maharashtra State, India,

Dave


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Milind.Kolekar said:


> Today we installed bird-nets in our window to keep pigeons from entering, however, while I was away, two little ones were discovered in two different windows, and placed in a box by the carpenter. I am attaching a few pics of the two pigeons, but I'm concerned that they might die or take ill due to starvation and/or thirst. Please help.
> 
> Some observations:
> 1. They are not-related, but have been placed in the same container.
> ...


Thanks for your concern for these little guys,

Karyn


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They look old enough to start eating and drinking on their own, but it'll be a while before you can release them again. They'll need to get better at flying first.


----------



## Milind.Kolekar (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you guys. 

My babies have made it through the night, and today, after watching the feeding video I did the "unthinkable" - I fed them rice, lentils and water. They must have been hungry, especially the big guy, and gobbled up the food and water. 

I'm planning to feed them every 4-5 hours:
Water: 5ml
Food: 3x their dropping size(?).

Concern: While taking them out of the box, one of them lost a tuft of feathers.

@Phil: India > Mumbai > Borivali-West. 

@Karyn: Thank you so much. The detailed timely guidance was highly useful. The feeding video did the trick, and it works wonders. I'll go with the keeping them together option, and feeding them lentils and water. 

@Becky: They haven't fed themselves - atleast not on our watch, hence I fed them as per the video. And, yes, they are free to stay as long as they want.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wait...can you clarify something, Milind ??? You said you put up nets.

So...does this mean the parents cannot now access the place where you found the babies ?

Because if this is the case, there is no point putting them back where you found them if parents do not have complete access to them. Also, if you do try to take a guess as to which one came from where...this is a bit risky, because if you guess incorrectly....a parents' 'rejecting' of the wrong baby can get quite physically ugly at times, resulting in injury; I would not do this unless you can be there to observe for the entire day.

they are likely at least 4-5 weeks away from being releasable; if you do end up releasing, there is an important process which you need to do called 'soft release'; usually done 10 days -2 weeks before releasing.

But let us stay in the present. It is good you got them to eat, and if they are in a safe and warm place, that is a good start.

Be careful of signs of illness:

Fluffed up feathers

Tired/closed eyes often

Lethargy and lack of alertness

Thanks for caring.


----------



## Milind.Kolekar (Dec 21, 2010)

Good News: The babies have started feeding on their own. 

This came as a big relief, especially to my wife who was assigned the task of feeding them while I'm away.

Now they have a far big & secure area all to themselves and are thriving! 

@Jaye: Yes, I did install the nets, but I've left a corner open for their parents (or other pigeons) to enter. 

Overall its' a big thumbs up - thanks partially to the fact that they were old enough to begin with.

Many thanks to everyone for the advice and concern for these precious little fellows, who make our lives so beautiful.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Milind.Kolekar (Dec 21, 2010)

Closing the loop on this little story. Today, the little pigeons took their first steps towards freedom, its' their first sleep-out. 

They are spending the night quite close to their nest, but sometime around noon, they were firmly out on their own. I've seen this pattern amongst pigeon babies, when they first start flying, its' usually only to the nearest possible tree, and thereafter within a few days (3-4) they are part of the city's avian fauna.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice shot and great story!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great story! I'm glad things worked out


----------

